# remove 'Recommended For You'?



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

My Kindle Paperwhite just updated to 5.7.2.1.  I like the new layout, but I don't like the section on the bottom that says 'Recommended For You'. Does anyone know a way to hide it?


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Go into settings and turn off the new home screen.  I don't have my Paperwhite in front of me at the moment so I can't tell you exactly where it is but it's in there, I think under device options.

Barry


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

musclehead said:


> My Kindle Paperwhite just updated to 5.7.2.1. I like the new layout, but I don't like the section on the bottom that says 'Recommended For You'. Does anyone know a way to hide it?


You'll have to remove the whole home view screen. Can't hide parts of it. Go to:

Settings--Device Options--Personalize your kindle--advanced options

There when you turn off Home Screen View, you'll have the regular list of your books back. Grid or list view, whichever you have selected.

Just be aware that the "Recommended to you" section on the bottom rotates. You kind of control what shows up there. Goodreads friends shelved items, amazon wishlist items, goodreads to-read shelf items, goodreads recs based on what you rated on Goodreads. And sometimes you get recs based on the book you read right now. Rotating through all the options. But its all or nothing with the Home Screen View.

I don't know what shows there if you don't use goodreads or have amazon wishlists. I guess it would then just be recommendations based on the book you are reading? No clue as I adjusted my shelves and wishlists to display Home View as like.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks tuna, that's what I was looking for!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahem, "Atunah."  Not "tuna" 

It's interesting.  I compared my Voyage and my Paperwhite, as I don't have "Recommended for You" on my Voyage.

On the Voyage, the new Home Screen says "BOOKS YOU WANT TO READ > " and shows books on my Goodreads shelf "Want to Read."

So it's all my lists.  Like it.

On the Paperwhite, it shows "Recommended for You."  

Hmmmm...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ahem, "Atunah."
> 
> It's interesting. I compared my Voyage and my Paperwhite, as I don't have "Recommended for You" on my Voyage.
> 
> ...


Huh, I get recommended to me once in a while in rotation on my Voyage, but most of the time its my wishlists and shelves and shelves of friends and such.

Just out of curiousity I did a few rotations.

I got 
-Books from goodreads friends
-Recommended for you * I believe this is from goodreads where I went in and set the genres to recommend in the voyage goodreads setting thingie
-books from goodreas friends, again
Recommended for you, again
books you want to read *to-read shelf from goodreads
More like "last book I had open"
Rec to you, again
books you want to read
More from "author who's book I last opened"

When I click on the recommended to you banner, it takes me to 150 titles that amazon recs to me. Not sure how they get to them, but I have to say they are very good selections. Many based on authors I have either read or purchases, genres I like and so on.

I have actually not browsed at the store anymore because of the recommendations on my Voyage now. Those and the ones from goodreads are spot on. I got tired of looking at the spammers and miscategorized stuff in the kindle store.

etc


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, I don't use PW much anymore...and hadn't noticed anything but "Books You Want to Read" on my Voyage. But you're right, if I go back and forth to the home page on both devices, it rotates between various shelves and wish lists plus the "Recommended" and "More like [last book]. Very cool.

The more I'm exploring the new Home page, the more I like it.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yep, it is really cool. For me best update they ever done. So many ways now to find books that are totally tailored to each individual reader. I wasn't sure at first if I would keep it. Once I figured out how to use it and adjusted the shelves and the wishlists a bit, I don't want to give it back now.  

And since I have KU, I also love that that KU logo is right above the covers of the recs and lists. 

But it is nice that they gave folks the option to turn it off.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Yep, it is really cool. For me best update they ever done. So many ways now to find books that are totally tailored to each individual reader. I wasn't sure at first if I would keep it. Once I figured out how to use it and adjusted the shelves and the wishlists a bit, I don't want to give it back now.
> 
> And since I have KU, I also love that that KU logo is right above the covers of the recs and lists.
> 
> But it is nice that they gave folks the option to turn it off.


Yes! Options are good.

Out of curiosity, how did you tweak your shelves and wish lists? I can see I need to do the same thing, especially with my wishlists.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes! Options are good.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how did you tweak your shelves and wish lists? I can see I need to do the same thing, especially with my wishlists.
> 
> Betsy


I really had to clean up my wishlists on amazon. I had some old stuff in there i already read, I used to have a shelf for stuff I read and all those things. So while i still have several different wishlists for books, they are now only things I am looking forward to reading. I have one for KU, one for KBoards gifting, another for upcoming releases I am waiting for, one for recommendations from the boards. Since they also show a row in reading list for samples, I used some of the wishlists to send samples instead and cleaned out those wishlists. Stuff I really really wanna read soon. So the samples are a placeholder to supply the top reading list.

On goodreads I had to do a little working. The to-read shelf over the years has been everything I might or do or think about reading. Its the only shelf you can use for the new home view. As I created my own exclusive shelves on GR for things I bought, those books didn't show up. So I created another to-read shelf on goodreads, called it maybe-to-read and made it exclusive. Moved everything from the preset GR to-read shelf there. Then moving things I already own onto the preset to-read shelf and now it only shows books I already own on that reading list shelf. That way I start by reading down some of my stuff.

The system will pull everything ebooks from all the amazon wishlists together into one list. So it just depends what you want to show up there. It can also be used for a reading next list maybe, so if there are books you want to read next out of your own pile, just make a wishlist for that.

This all makes it so that I don't have to have a phone or tablet nearby to use lets say goodreads app, or a computer to look for what to read. Goodreads app is a bit neutered anyway. 
Voyage and I assume the newer paperwhite are now fast enough to browse around those reading lists pretty easy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Atunah!  That's really helpful!

Betsy


----------

